# Jessica. Your Ransom Note



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Sweet!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

D'OH!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rut roh


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Epic!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Oh this is just spectacular!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

good thing I sent her the other lighter to use while she plans Zilla's and Matt's demise


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Phil from Chicago said:


> good thing I sent her the other lighter to use while she plans Zilla's and Matt's demise


Oh, I don't have it. There's more than one LOB here. I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like trouble. If I were you, I would my losses.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
this should be fun


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

I want that lighter and cutter, and will do whatever it takes to get them (within reason that is, sorry, can't afford to fly to Cali to get them). 

Gianna obviously doesn't care about them, so what am I up for to earn them???? 

As some profound person here on PUFF said, 

MMMMMUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

HoserX said:


> I want that lighter and cutter, and will do whatever it takes to get them (within reason that is, sorry, can't afford to fly to Cali to get them).
> 
> Gianna obviously doesn't care about them, so what am I up for to earn them????
> 
> ...


Bill lmao you meant Jessica right? Lmao

Yes, I care for Jessica and if she wants to contact me. This fellow SOTL has a plan. Neener neener. Bite us boys!!! Lmao

Btw easy to tell Jessica and I apart. I am the grumpy ass. She is sweet


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This further proves that Lob is a bunch of bullies, giving wedgies, swirlies. just not a nice group of guys. Sure they have crazy amount of cigars and most of them are pretty darn good, but with power comes responsibility. And these guys...they have gone over to the dark side. EVIL!!!!!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! (sarcastic evil laughter, per Cigar Girlies recommendation!)

(ps, this is sarcasm...I just don't have a sarcasm font, have fun guys!)


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

meatcake said:


> This further proves that Lob is a bunch of bullies, giving wedgies, swirlies. just not a nice group of guys. Sure they have crazy amount of cigars and most of them are pretty darn good, but with power comes responsibility. And these guys...they have gone over to the dark side. EVIL!!!!!
> 
> (ps, this is sarcasm...I just don't have a sarcasm font, have fun guys!)


You need to add the ....
Muahhhhhhhhhaaaaaa

This denotes craziness and sarcasm. FYI 

Pats capt Poptart Pimpdaddy lord Sith of the wombats on the head!! :biglaugh:


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

My bad Gianna, I keep getting you to Cali girls mixed up. (sorry Jess) Needless to say I'm still up for the lighter/cutter combo.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Tell the LOB I said "Merry Christmakwanzukkah" and to enjoy


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Tell the LOB I said "Merry Christmakwanzukkah" and to enjoy


And don't forget Merry Fricking Festivus!! :biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jphank said:


> Tell the LOB I said "Merry Christmakwanzukkah" and to enjoy


Damn. John just sent me a text. Leanard the Llama has been kidnapped


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Damn. John just sent me a text. Leanard the Llama has been kidnapped


Dude, at least my lighter got some good use out of it before it got kidnapped. Leanord the Llama hasn't even been on the tree!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Dude, at least my lighter got some good use out of it before it got kidnapped. Leanord the Llama hasn't even been on the tree!


Now I am very happy I didnt go to the herf. You guys are a bunch of thieves!!! Lol


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Now I am very happy I didnt go to the herf. You guys are a bunch of thieves!!! Lol


Yeah, I'm gonna stick with my local club, where if I leave something they put it in my locker!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna stick with my local club, where if I leave something they put it in my locker!


Jessica those boys you smoke with are a bunch of bullies!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Faaaaaantastic!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

dc for Zilla = you getting your lighter back

sincerely, 

The Legion of Boom


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> dc for Zilla = you getting your lighter back
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> The Legion of Boom


Zillah, Washington........RIGHT!!??!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Muahahahahahahahaha. That is all.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna stick with my local club, where if I leave something they put it in my locker!


But some of us have had access to said locker also.... Muuhhahahahaha!!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

To be clear. Nothing was stolen, this is just what happens when someone gets careless while herfing with LOB members.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> You guys are a bunch of thieves!!! Lol


not thieves, Blondie....lighter and cutternappers...huge difference


sweater88 said:


> dc for Zilla = you getting your lighter back
> 
> sincerely,
> 
> The Legion of Boom


the BOOM is in all caps and there's 3 !!!'s after the BOOM, Sweaterboy...if yer gonna use our name in a ransom note, get it right, dammit



MontyTheMooch said:


> Zillah, Washington........RIGHT!!??!!


nooooooooo.....the big green lizard that lives with Shuckins that scares the living crap out of all of us.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

All I know is you are a bunch of bullies!! Picking on innocent, sweet Jessica!!

This isn't going to end well for any of you!! :nono:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> All I know is you are a bunch of bullies!! Picking on innocent, sweet Jessica!!
> 
> This isn't going to end well for any of you!! :nono:


Says the woman who's shipped out HOW MANY bombs laced with Pink confetti and at least one laced with stripper glitter?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Says the woman who's shipped out HOW MANY bombs laced with Pink confetti and at least one laced with stripper glitter?


I can honestly say I wasn't the one who shipped out the stripper glitter bomb. However I see a certain someone needs stripper glitter in their Stonehaven!! Lol :madgrin:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Considering I have to rebuild the "cash stash" (A certain LOB member offered up on a box split that I couldn't turn down) there isn't likely to be much Stonehaven in my future (well, maybe one bag if I can find it), but that just means that stripper glitter is less likely for me.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Zillah, Washington........RIGHT!!??!!


Quiet Mooch! Those girls are mean!

Besides, I'm harmless. An innocent. What have I ever done to engender such.....hostility?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Quiet Mooch! Those girls are mean!
> 
> Besides, I'm harmless. An innocent. What have I ever done to engender such.....hostility?


Ahem....cough....cough...cough.....bullshit....cough...cough...cough....bullshit....cough...cough


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Quiet Mooch! Those girls are mean!
> 
> Besides, I'm harmless. An innocent. What have I ever done to engender such.....hostility?


ROFL!!! I had to at least *TRY*. My first thought was to post a DC with the message "Headed for Zillah!" and see if anyone caught it in time.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Quiet Mooch! Those girls are mean!
> 
> Besides, I'm harmless. An innocent. What have I ever done to engender such.....hostility?


Oh and by the way....harmless innocent?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Oh and by the way....harmless innocent?


It's true! See? I'm Angelic!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is too funny opcorn:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Quiet Mooch! Those girls are mean!
> 
> Besides, I'm harmless. An innocent. What have I ever done to engender such.....hostility?


While you're a fun target, you are safe here. The Zilla we speak of is the most feared of all bombers on Puff. While Zilla's keeper has retired from bombing, Zilla still manages to get crazy once in a while. That, ladies and gentleman, is why we at the Legion of BOOM!!! (happy pinhead?) think Jessica needs to bomb him.

No DC yet Jessica? mwuaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla's gettin' pumped,just in case...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't worry, Zilla, you're safe from me


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> zilla's gettin' pumped,just in case...


Aww Chit, you said his name too many times and have awoken the incarnate of evil! We all must hide!


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my minions.

muwahaha.
MUWAHAHAHA!
MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

uh oh Jessica, Zilla looks pissed.......


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Silly LOBsters, Zilla is pissed at you!!! Picking on an innocent girl like Jessica only makes Zilla go Grrr Grr Grrrrrrrrrrr!!

Hmm I wonder, if Zilla spits flames like mothra?! If so I am thinking BBQ lobster with butter and a glass of Sancere white wine would be excellent!!! Maybe Avitti will donate a cheesecake so we can all picnic over your demise!!!

Muaahhaaaaaaaaaa

Now what cigar should I pair?? :twisted:

Ooooooo Zilla what do you want as your side dish at the picnic!! :biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

cigargirlie said:


> Silly LOBsters, Zilla is pissed at you!!! Picking on an innocent girl like Jessica only makes Zilla go Grrr Grr Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Hmm I wonder, if Zilla spits flames like mothra?! If so I am thinking BBQ lobster with butter and a glass of Sancere white wine would be excellent!!! Maybe Avitti will donate a cheesecake so we can all picnic over your demise!!!
> 
> ...


Psshhh. Zilla doesnt spit flames. He spits scotch and cuban tobacco :biglaugh:

I wouldn't be trying to pair your cigars with anything other than distilled watter and canned foods seeing as though you might wanna go hide out for a while in a bomb shelter if you try anything sneaky oke: :spy:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Psshhh. Zilla doesnt spit flames. He spits scotch and cuban tobacco :biglaugh:
> 
> I wouldn't be trying to pair your cigars with anything other than distilled watter and canned foods seeing as though you might wanna go hide out for a while in a bomb shelter if you try anything sneaky oke: :spy:


Me ..Sneaky??? Ha ha!!
I am an open book. When I do something you all know to take cover!! Lol
Hmm maybe it's time for me to start being that way....
Hmm you dirty stinky llama/lob just gave me an idea!! Ha
Maybe...then again!!! :kicknuts: :bitchslap:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Zilla spitting Scotch and Cuban tobacco would make a nice seasoning on you all before you get boiled then!! :biglaugh:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not thieves, Blondie....lighter and cutternappers...huge difference
> 
> the BOOM is in all caps and there's 3 !!!'s after the BOOM, Sweaterboy...if yer gonna use our name in a ransom note, get it right, dammit
> 
> nooooooooo.....the big green lizard that lives with Shuckins that scares the living crap out of all of us.


Challenge Accepted....

I will stand in for the lady. Start off the Year of The LostDog the right way.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> Challenge Accepted....
> 
> I will stand in for the lady. Start off the Year of The LostDog the right way.


Holy cupcakes!!!!! :faint:

I actually like you lostdog!! Don't do it!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

opcorn: :couch2:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Holy cupcakes!!!!! :faint:
> 
> I actually like you lostdog!! Don't do it!!


Well it would have to wait until it becomes the Year of The LostDog (budget was destroyed between adding to the coolidor and my Christmas destruction/Secret Santa/pipe PIF <ending 2012 the right way!>), but remember; my whereabouts are unknown  . I am drop shippin' right now...mwahahahahahahaha

btw; I believe there are a few addys I need to check on


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Somehow I've lost track of whats going on here :biggrin:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Silly LOBsters, Zilla is pissed at you!!! Picking on an innocent girl like Jessica only makes Zilla go Grrr Grr Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Hmm I wonder, if Zilla spits flames like mothra?! If so I am thinking BBQ lobster with butter and a glass of Sancere white wine would be excellent!!! Maybe Avitti will donate a cheesecake so we can all picnic over your demise!!!
> 
> ...


I think what cracks me up about this is that Gianna called Jessica innocent... LOL. Have fun you guys, but srsly... if 'zilla's in on this... omg.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Somehow I've lost track of whats going on here :biggrin:


well, your avatar just got 99 to life while stuck in bakersfield when it stopped to add a luggage rack to a hearse. I am currently waiting to see if Jess accepts my proposal to see if I should be more scared of Zilla or the taliban so she can get her lighter and cutter back.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Silly LOBsters, Zilla is pissed at you!!! Picking on an innocent girl like Jessica only makes Zilla go Grrr Grr Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> Hmm I wonder, if Zilla spits flames like mothra?! If so I am thinking BBQ lobster with butter and a glass of Sancere white wine would be excellent!!! Maybe Avitti will donate a cheesecake so we can all picnic over your demise!!!
> 
> ...


I think we've determined that neither one of you two...."LADIES" is innocent.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I think we've determined that neither one of you two...."LADIES" is innocent.


Yeah, yeah, Montythemooch...we ladies "broke" you at the last herf but hey!!! We told you to stop drinking the zima and doing lines of four loko!!! Again Jessica is innocent. I am the grumpy midget. Let's get out stories straight here!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Yeah, yeah, Montythemooch...we ladies "broke" you at the last herf but hey!!! We told you to stop drinking the zima and doing lines of four loko!!! Again Jessica is innocent. I am the grumpy midget. Let's get out stories straight here!!! :biglaugh:


Would you believe my back is *STILL* screwed up from that weekend? I keep a cane and my walker in my work van just in case. LOL. You ladies really know how to hurt a guy.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Yeah, yeah, Montythemooch...we ladies "broke" you at the last herf but hey!!! We told you to stop drinking the zima and doing lines of four loko!!! Again Jessica is innocent. I am the grumpy midget. Let's get out stories straight here!!! :biglaugh:


Monty drinks Zima?!?!?!?


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Would you believe my back is *STILL* screwed up from that weekend? I keep a cane and my walker in my work van just in case. LOL. You ladies really know how to hurt a guy.


Ooooooo sounds like you need to get "fixed" again!!! Muahhhhhhaaaaaa Monty go boom!!! No wait I can't. Damnit I am semi retired!!! Grrrr

And dude seriously get better soon. We need to herf again.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

nealw6971 said:


> Monty drinks Zima?!?!?!?


ROFL! Can you trust ANYTHING said by a woman that downs f cans of Four Loko on vherf? She's got drain bamage I tell ya.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

nealw6971 said:


> Monty drinks Zima?!?!?!?


Lol.... Neal like how you focus on the zima and not on the deadly four loko malt beverage being snorted!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Ooooooo sounds like you need to get "fixed" again!!! Muahhhhhhaaaaaa Monty go boom!!! No wait I can't. Damnit I am semi retired!!! Grrrr
> 
> And dude seriously get better soon. We need to herf again.


I just bottled a Whiskey Barrel Stout the other day. We're letting it sit a few weeks so we can test it before sharing with the public to avoid any more over-carbonated "incidents" I don't think my back yard can handle you spraying stout everywhere again.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> ROFL! Can you trust ANYTHING said by a woman that downs f cans of Four Loko on vherf? She's got drain bamage I tell ya.


You were the one that told me to refer to your bender as zima!! Lmao

Hey!! I resemble that brain damage comment. Ha


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just bottled a Whiskey Barrel Stout the other day. We're letting it sit a few weeks so we can test it before sharing with the public to avoid any more over-carbonated "incidents" I don't think my back yard can handle you spraying stout everywhere again.


Ooooooo that was something worthy of vherf!!! :biglaugh:

I will bring the sausages, you got the beer and we will make evil HK bring his cool gf!! Lol
On like donkey kong!! 
Or on Like Zilla on a bombing bender!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL. I'll let you know when we're ready to do it. The wife was talking about having a herf in Feb or something so she could get a better chance to meet everyone.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just bottled a Whiskey Barrel Stout the other day. We're letting it sit a few weeks so we can test it before sharing with the public to avoid any more over-carbonated "incidents" I don't think my back yard can handle you spraying stout everywhere again.


Ahhh... over-carbed homebrew... I love it. I just finished off the last of my case of over-carbed Chinook IPA... LOL. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Lol.... Neal like how you focus on the zima and not on the deadly four loko malt beverage being snorted!!!! :biglaugh:


Well... being that Monty is a homebrewer... I had to question the obvious! LOL.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

nealw6971 said:


> Ahhh... over-carbed homebrew... I love it. I just finished off the last of my case of over-carbed Chinook IPA... LOL. Hate it when that happens.


I still have a bunch of the over carbed stout. I'm almost afraid to open them LOL. I only do the basic malt kits from Williams, but prefer it over anything store bought save Guiness and boddingtons.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I still have a bunch of the over carbed stout. I'm almost afraid to open them LOL. I only do the basic malt kits from Williams, but prefer it over anything store bought save Guiness and boddingtons.


I'm right there with you, brother. I have an all-grain set up, but have yet to use it. Started with Kits from Northern Brewer and have graduated to just buying my own ingredients from the local B&M in Lawrence. It's slightly cheaper (without shipping) and I figure it supports a local business. I've also noticed that the ingredients seem to be a bit more fresh. I have an IPA modeled after the Oasis IPA brewed by the Tallgrass Brewery in my hometown that I need to dry hop. Should have done that yesterday.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Cigargirlie has basically stepped into the LOB's ingenious plans. This is a direct violation of
the truce I brokered with her over many concessions made on my behalf. Gianna, the gloves are off young lady!!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Cigargirlie has basically stepped into the LOB's ingenious plans. This is a direct violation of
> the truce I brokered with her over many concessions made on my behalf. Gianna, the gloves are off young lady!!!!


ROFL!!!!!! This will end well.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Epic thread in the making...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> Cigargirlie has basically stepped into the LOB's ingenious plans. This is a direct violation of
> the truce I brokered with her over many concessions made on my behalf. Gianna, the gloves are off young lady!!!!


Really Bob?! 
Bob, bob, bob
And what makes you think I didn't plan this? Muahhhaaaa


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> ROFL!!!!!! This will end well.


I KNOW where you live Eric and I know your wife's weakness too!!! Muahhhhaaaa

Gosh darnit!!! I am retired people!! I ain't bombing!! Argh!!! That's it I am quitting Puff!! You bastids!!! Lol


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lostdog: I love your intentions, and by all means would love to see you go after Zilla, but nothing YOU do will free the hostages.....just sayin'....and like any group of bombers worth their beans, our plans are ever evolving, just sayin' that too


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> I KNOW where you live Eric and I know your wife's weakness too!!! Muahhhhaaaa
> 
> Gosh darnit!!! I am retired people!! I ain't bombing!! Argh!!! That's it I am quitting Puff!! You bastids!!! Lol


One less meanie on Puff? I could live with that bye bye Gianna :kiss:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> One less meanie on Puff? I could live with that bye bye Gianna :kiss:


Wow i feel the love!!!  walks away kicking rocks.

Big mean MWM and Lobs are picking on da girls 

Pfft!!! Bite me!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I think this sums it up:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

jphank said:


> I think this sums it up:


^5 Jessica!!! :cheer2:

Take that you Loudmouth Ogre Bullies!!!! Lol


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

jphank said:


> I think this sums it up:


Great Pic!!!!! Looks like my glamour shot!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

jphank said:


> I think this sums it up:


I knew I shouldn't have let her take my picture at the herf! ound:


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to how this one ends!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

This is an interesting Development. 

So now we have Girls in Southern and Northers CA that need Some Smack downs. I guess the SoCal LOBsters can handel Jessica. but since I'm in Nor Cal now and I hate it I guess this LOBster Kittah will have to lay some smack down.

Your world will End 12/21/12 Gianna


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

jphank said:


> I think this sums it up:


OMG....This is quite possibly the funniest thing I have EVER seen in my life!!!

I bow to your genius Jessica!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Vicini said:


> This is an interesting Development.
> 
> So now we have Girls in Southern and Northers CA that need Some Smack downs. I guess the SoCal LOBsters can handel Jessica. but since I'm in Nor Cal now and I hate it I guess this LOBster Kittah will have to lay some smack down.
> 
> Your world will End 12/21/12 Gianna


Hey Dennis...If you want I can door bell ditch her a litter box in your honor...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> This is an interesting Development.
> 
> So now we have Girls in Southern and Northers CA that need Some Smack downs. I guess the SoCal LOBsters can handel Jessica. but since I'm in Nor Cal now and I hate it I guess this LOBster Kittah will have to lay some smack down.
> 
> Your world will End 12/21/12 Gianna


You and PackerJ can hate on me all you want!! BUT I AM GOING TO HAWAII BIOTCHES!!! FIND ME THERE!! :biglaugh:

WAIT! ah man your package will hit me in time before I get on the plane!! DANGIT!!!

I will just have to post pics from Hilo!! HA HA:fu :fu :fu


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Hey Dennis...If you want I can door bell ditch her a litter box in your honor...


Hey Smurffie I KNOW where you live now


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

cigargirlie said:


> Hey Smurffie I KNOW where you live now


Don't worry too much Dennis. She's been throwing that particular threat around all day. She's retired so it's an empty threat. :evil:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Don't worry too much Dennis. She's been throwing that particular threat around all day. She's retired so it's an empty threat. :evil:


"Retired."

Derek is "retired"....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> "Retired."
> 
> Derek is "retired"....


I keep saying I am retired and you guys keep pulling me back in!! You are all like the mafia!! :biglaugh:

I am semi-retired.. Dangit! lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Desertlifter said:


> "Retired."
> 
> Derek is "retired"....


Was retired. Well, semi-retired. I mean, I'm kind of staying retired, but not full-time. That makes sense, right?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

In the Words of Ozzy. "Retirement Sucks"


----------

